# macromedia projector



## jabrogers (Nov 18, 2003)

installed csi game from ubi soft. keep getting message:macromedia projector has problem:. tried all the info ubi support gave, still not working., running winxp home.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Close any and all unnecessary background applications, especially if one of them has something to do with macromedia projector. If you don't use macromedia projector, then uninstall it.


----------



## Hawk11nw (Dec 28, 2003)

Hello, I found this site doing a Google search on this very same project. I dont recall ever installing a Macromedia Projector and I just did a complete file and folder search for the term Macromedia Projector and nothing showed up in my search(on my pc) Is there any known programs or software that uses a macromedia projector? I have no clue how to fix this but I do know that my wifes computer will run it np but shes using Win 98 and mines Win XP pro. Any info you can share in regards to this would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks and have a great night!


----------



## Shadow_555 (Jun 1, 2003)

Marcromedia projecter is a program which is used to display flash files on computers without flash player, i would recomend u to install new flash players


----------



## sidhvan (Apr 23, 2006)

i'm having a similar problem to hawk i did get the latest flash and shockwave players from macromedia, but no help. If anyone has a solution please help


----------



## jeglover (Jul 2, 2007)

Guys,

In searching for a solution to this problem, I came across a similar "Macromedia Projector" problem with another product. Following their workaround steps, I manage to get the game to *finally* play successfully!  

Anyway, try these steps. With any luck, you'll be up and running!

1). Open the QuickTime Player Preferences by either right clicking the QuickTime Q icon in the lower right hand corner, windows taskbar, selecting QuickTime Player Preferences. 
2). Navigate to the Browser Tab and click the button labeled MIME Settings then clicking the button labeled Use Defaults and hitting Ok. 
3).Navigate to the Advanced tab in the QuickTime Player Preferences and under the heading Video click the bubble labeled Safe Mode (GDI only) as well as checking the box that says Enable Playback of Adobe Flash tracks (Note: The Adobe Flash Tracks check box should only be available in QuickTime versions 7.0.0 and above).


----------



## nanoDano (Sep 22, 2007)

In reply to jeglover post... THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING!
Since I built 2 brand new machines my DVD training videos from LYNDA.com would not play. Now they do because of your post. I have searched on and off for a month with no luck. LYNDA .com wouldn't even respond to my emails. Everything kept pointing to Macromedia Projector. Who would've thunk settings in QuickTime from Apple was the culprit. 
You never know what may happen... if you NEVER GIVE UP! :up: 
Thanks again, and again, and again, and again.


----------



## Vidko (Sep 16, 2007)

nanoDano said:


> In reply to jeglover post... THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING!
> Since I built 2 brand new machines my DVD training videos from LYNDA.com would not play. Now they do because of your post. I have searched on and off for a month with no luck. LYNDA .com wouldn't even respond to my emails. Everything kept pointing to Macromedia Projector. Who would've thunk settings in QuickTime from Apple was the culprit.
> You never know what may happen... if you NEVER GIVE UP! :up:
> Thanks again, and again, and again, and again.


I am experiencing the same problems with Lynda.com vids! I will try this and i hope it works


----------



## vinced57 (May 30, 2008)

Man jeglover,
You rock...I have been all over the web looking for solutions to this problem...thank you, it worked!


----------



## jaroslaw (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi
Thanks so much. I really freak out when installed Flash player and nothing change. Everything was about QuickTime:up:


----------



## btp1956 (Sep 12, 2008)

hi i had the same problem i compleatly uninstalled the version of quicktime from my computer i then installed qt7 
i set compatability to win98 and then reinstalled the game which is the first rhem

the game ran ok from then on

hope this helps
btp1956


----------

